# Looking for female bodybuilder for photo shoot



## Petra (Aug 5, 2016)

Working on a Glamour vs Reality themed photoshoot based on diversity. We're looking for non standard FEMALE beauty, the most important feature for us is uniqueness and loads of attitude. 
Preferably a woman body builder.
We'd love the idea to shoot within model's intimate space, in her house or similar, (whenever possible, but not necessary) if the place is interesting and if model is ok of course.

Location: London 
Time: 1 day between 23rd and 26th August 
Travel expenses and costs covered.

Please get in touch if interested and I will provide further details - [email protected]


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

LOL

Good luck with that.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Too much trollability to compute


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

@richardrahl has the ar5e of an 18 year old girl if that helps?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Petra said:


> model's intimate space, in her house


 Really Petra.....?

Send me a Pm....coz I'm a fit girlie. Just ask @Quackerz


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Really Petra.....?
> 
> Send me a Pm....coz I'm a fit girlie. Just ask @Quackerz


 Am I the fit girl? :wub:

I swear this forum is bringing me out of the closet.........


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Am I the fit girl? :wub:
> 
> I swear this forum is bringing me out of the closet.........


 Embrace it


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Embrace it


 Don't you worry about that sweetie pie......


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Don't you worry about that sweetie pie......


 You sweet talker you :wub:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> You sweet talker you :wub:


 I wish you were a pokemon so I could take a peek at you.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I wish you were a pokemon so I could take a peek at you.


 I'm chariz hard


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> I'm chariz hard


 I wish I could Squirtle all over you.........


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I wish I could Squirtle all over you.........


 Just googled Pokemon names for a witty reply but I have nothing!

apart from a confusing erection (shhhhh it's not confusing me  )


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Plate said:


> Just googled Pokemon names for a witty reply but I have nothing!
> 
> apart from a confusing erection (shhhhh it's not confusing me  )


 I don't need to google pokemon names, all I want to catch is you. :wub:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Where is @Yes


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> @richardrahl has the ar5e of an 18 year old girl if that helps?


 Only if that hirl is Nicki Minaj. :lol:

Seriously though, @Petra - I'm interested and am willing to travel for expenses. Alternatively, we could shoot at my place? I'm based in Norwich and I've recently undergone gender reassignment surgery to become female. It's offered me happiness that I could only have dreamed of before.

I haven't competed in bodybuilding yet, but am working towards a show next year. Maybe we could do a video log of the preparation for that...?

xx


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Only if that hirl is Nicki Minaj. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> Seriously though, @Petra - I'm interested and am willing to travel for expenses. Alternatively, we could shoot at my place? I'm based in Norwich and I've recently undergone gender reassignment surgery to become female. It's offered me happiness that I could only have dreamed of before.
> 
> ...


 You'll do fine Hun xx


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> @MissMartinez she hasn't competed but sure is in good nick [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Could fix this. I'm trying so hard not to though........


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> I'm chariz hard


 Burst out laughing at this!

Gonna try it on missus later see if I get a gobble

Will report back


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Burst out laughing at this!
> 
> Gonna try it on missus later see if I get a gobble
> 
> Will report back


 Update?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Burst out laughing at this!
> 
> Gonna try it on missus later see if I get a gobble
> 
> Will report back


 If you get a blowie scream out UKM and give her a high five also, bet she would love that too.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Plate said:


> Update?


 Still in progress


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

This thread didn't go to plan I fear.


----------

